# Plywood Bits???



## ornan (Feb 7, 2008)

I am in need of a set of plywood dado bits.
I want a high quality bit but at a moderate price. 
The problem is that there are so many to choose from.

Can you old pros throw a newbie a bone???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ornan

I would suggest you give the set below a try out.

Straight Plywood 3 pc. Set 1/2" at 14.oo a set.
http://grizzly.com/products/Straight-Plywood-3-pc-Set-1-2-/H5559
http://www.grizzly.com/products/H5558

For MDF stock▼ at 18.oo per. set.
http://grizzly.com/products/Deluxe-Straight-Bit-5-pc-Set-1-2-Shank/H5536

I have a set or two and they do a good job, they are the M10 type, the higher end router bit material ..
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2008/Main/485

OR

http://www.freudtoolsonline.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=plywood&Search.x=14&Search.y=5
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=06003&d=91&b=2
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/search.asp?p=1&w=&c=plywood&t=s
http://woodworkersworld.net/straight_bits.shtml#plywood

Hope this helps


=========


ornan said:


> I am in need of a set of plywood dado bits.
> I want a high quality bit but at a moderate price.
> The problem is that there are so many to choose from.
> 
> Can you old pros throw a newbie a bone???


----------

